# My personal views on the 780G!



## Maco (Jan 18, 2021)

Medtronic 780G Update.


So my first training session on the 780G was last Thursday. It was a 3hr session to help dial in all your settings & to run through its features, we where also suppose to fit the guardian 3 sensor. Unfortunately due to some delays we never actually got round to fitting the sensor so I fitted it myself on Sunday instead of waiting till Thursday coming (14th of jan). I’ll give you a quick run through of what I’ve found so far.



The 780G now uses a Accu Check guide link meter. Like some have said you do need to do a few button presses before it sends your reading to the pump, you then also have to accept the BG reading on your pump. What I have found is that my old Caresens meter & the guardian 3 are always pretty close in readings but the Accu Check is around 1.5/2mmol higher 95% of the time.


From what I can gather the bolus wizard has changed from the 670G, This is my first pump in 11 years so I can’t comment but from what others have said it’s different. If you don’t have a sensor fitted you have to go into the little blood drop icon & enter a BG reading. You then go back into bolus wizard where it’ll show your BG reading, you’ll then enter your carbs and bolus as normal. On the bolus wizard page you don’t have an option to enter a BG, it has to be done in the separate menu.


This one annoys me the most. I fitted my sensor on Sunday, I’ve been told to leave it at least a week before going into automode so for now I’m still in manual mode. The pump still shows me the graph & gives me a SG reading, but in manual mode it doesn’t allow you to use a SG reading for a bolus. So again this means going to the blood drop icon, entering a reading then returning to bolus wizard. Now here is the niggle, every time you enter a BG reading on the 780G it calibrates the sensor with it. There’s no option like the 670G to not use the BG reading as a calibration. So if your felling risky & just enter your SG reading in the BG option your actually going to Calibrate your guardian with a sensor glucose reading, so if it’s out by a few mmol you could go hypo or hyper. I hope that makes sense.  


Now I have my guardian 3 set up, I have suspend before low set up with my low limit set at 3.8. My 780G seem to suspend soon as my reading hits 5.4Mmol, now I’m sure it does it because it senses I’m going to drop quite low but it can be annoying. Even if your bloods settle at around 5.0 it’ll still keep you suspended. Now unless you manually restart your pump you cant give a bolus. So today for example my pump was suspended and my reading was 5.0mmol, I was due to have my lunch but couldn’t give a quick bolus wizard as it was suspended. Me being new to the pump I didn’t feel comfortable manually restarting the basal. I now know suspend before low is only active on manual mode, I'm now in auto mode so don't have this issue.
   5. Saturday night is always cheat night for me, usually id bolus for a tonne of carbs & my levels would stay quite steady then into the early hours of the morning I would hit the roof with numbers of around 16-17mmol. So this Saturday I had a Pizza Hut takeaway, pizza huts website said 25g of carbs per slice so I did a bolus for 5 slices. The usually things happened, stay steady & through the night started to raise. I woke up at around 2/3am with readings of 14 & decided to not act go back to sleep and let automode do its thing. 7am the next morning my readings where down to 7.8mmol & continued to stay steady. Auto mode definitely did its jobs!

6. This pump doesn't seem to like the gym! I set my temp target at 8.3 before training, have my pre workout & bolus for it. Go the gym, come home & boom im seeing numbers of 14-17mmol. On checking auto mode it doesnt give any micro basal or any auto corrective bolus. I am doing heavy weight training so my numbers will raise, but its strange not to see auto mode trying to stop it. Think when im lifting weights ill avoid the temp target. 


Lastly from me, the pump can be quite aggressive. On MDI my carb ratios where 1:7, At the minute I am running 1:8.5 & still having regular hypos. This morning for example, readings had been a steady 7-8mmol all night into the morning. Did the bolus for my breakfast & my levels plummeted to 3.0, I always weigh out my food as sad as that is so my carb counting is pretty perfect.


All in all this pump is fantastic & once I get Dailed in with some new ratios & active insulin time I will be on the right tracks.

I will say, I’m still new to it all. So some of the things I’ve said could be wrong & others may be able to correct me.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2021)

I believe from what I have read, that the 780 has to learn YOUR patterns and only does that over time - so has it had long enough to learn yet?


----------



## helli (Jan 18, 2021)

Maco said:


> Lastly from me, the pump can be quite aggressive. On MDI my carb ratios where 1:7, At the minute I am running 1:8.5 & still having regular hypos.


My understanding is this is a "feature" of all pumps. 
I have never used Medtronic but have used multiple different pumps and my pumping ratio is different to my injecting ratio. 

I recommend making a note of your injecting ratio and basal dose. Pumps rarely fail but you will need this if they do.


----------



## Maco (Jan 18, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I believe from what I have read, that the 780 has to learn YOUR patterns and only does that over time - so has it had long enough to learn yet?


I stated the 780G on the 7th of January so yeah it’s had plenty of time, I was in manual mode for 1 week.

@helli, spoke to my DSN this afternoon & they’ve recommended changing to 1:10 so let’s see how it plays out. Automode is only giving around 15 units a day for basal so 1:7 carb ratio was far to much. I’ve got a notepad full of notes haha


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2021)

Oh - I thought it would take longer than 10 days.


----------



## Maco (Jan 18, 2021)

@trophywench, the guide only recommends 2 days In manual before switching to auto mode. My DSN & Medtronic trainer recommended 7 days but they decided to swap me on to auto mode after 6.


----------

